# Thanks frstvamp1r for haunting images



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wanted to shout a thank you out to frstvamp1r for the awesome ghost images that he was kind enough to share with us last year. I used the woman with the baby image again this year with a blacklight and she was hauntingly beautiful from my second story window overlooking the park where neighborhood kids play. You could see her from quite a distance and I always get compliments on her. I think she will be a regular haunt item always watching out for the ToTers in the neighborhood on Halloween night. A tale is born! Thanks frstvamp1r, hope you had a happy halloween and you are doing well.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------

